# Recovery period after spay?



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi all. 

I was just looking for some advice about how long its taking my dog to recover from her spay. From what i've read, it seems most dogs are completely back to normal within a couple days. My 6 pound shih tzu mix Lola was spayed on Tuesday morning, and it's now Friday night. The incision is healing quite nicely and is not at all swollen or red. However, she's almost constantly trying to bite/lick at it so I know it's still bothering her. She also still seems very reluctant to walk. I know that she CAN walk, because when somebody comes in the door she runs over to greet them and seems fine then. The rest of the time however, she'll just sit there like a statue. She's not really interested in anything and is still spending the vast majority of her day curled up. She hasn't cried or whimpered, she just still seems very uncomfortable and sad. Since it's now been 4 days since her surgery, is this a very abnormally long recovery time? Should I be concerned about this when the incision itself looks well?

Thanks for any help, 
-Megan


----------



## rigidid (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm not a big expert, i can only speak from point of view of someone who been there about a month ago! when my dog got spayed then, she behaved pretty much the same like you described. most of the time she just sat in the corner doing nothing, until something thrilling for her came along, but after she would go back to her corner. it should pass very soon, and she will be back to her normal self .

Is she eating/drinking normally? if so, it's a good sign. 
Still, she went through with a tough surgery, so if you have even the smallest suspicion, don't waste time and go see a vet! it will calm you down and make the following days pass easier knowing that she's perfectly fine and just need some time to recover!

[video]http://www.flix.co.il/tapuz/showVideo.asp?m=3685878[/video]


----------



## peznite (Oct 21, 2009)

Recovery depends on how your dog takes it. My west highland terrier was spayed at 6.5 months, she had the operation at 8AM and was home already wanting to play by 11:30AM the same day. The vet told me she had recovered extremely well and quickly. She was still a little clumsy and drowsy from the anesthesia but that had passed by the next morning. She was eating and drinking normally by the next day, she had skipped a meal before the operation so she was hungry. She didn't show any attention to the stitches and she had them in for 3 weeks, there was no issues with the stitches either. 

My maltese cross on the other hand was spayed at around the same age but she didn't take it as well and was at the vets from 8AM till 8PM and was very inactive for a few days after.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks all.

Rig, she is eating and drinking normally. She has been quite hungry actually, and after the second day has been peeing and having normal bowel movements. She just seems sad, mopey, and relucant to walk

I forgot to mention that she is 1 and a half years old. My vet isn't open again til Monday, and i didn't want to take her town the emergency vet unless it were a true emergency. That's kind of what.i was hoping to gauge here.


----------



## rigidid (Feb 2, 2010)

from what you wrote, there is no emergency here at all . you can wait until Monday with no worries.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

A lot of times the reluctance to move, is less about pain, but more about the shaved area feeling funny. Same with wanting to lick/chew the area. As the shaved area grows back, (up until 10 days or so after) it is very prickly/itchy for them. You can put some Cortisone cream on the shaved area around the incision but NOT on the incision, to help stop the itching/prickly feeling. She should be feeling normal by 7- 10 days after the surgery, although you want to not do vigorous exercise for about 2 weeks.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks a million Spotted!!! The Cortisone cream was like a miracle worker. About an hour after I put it on her, she perked right up and started acting like her normal self. I didn't think she was in pain because her incision was healing so nicely, so i couldn't figure out why she was still acting like a poor sad little creature but I guess it was the shave job.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Glad to hear it worked!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Poor doggie with an itchy tummy, LOL. I can see how that would put you in a dejected kind of mood. Glad to hear she's feeling better!


----------



## punkrockprincess (Oct 29, 2009)

my girl was spade a week ago and it took her 8 days to bounce back! i guess some small dogs just take a while longer


----------

